

Ask HN: Finding charities than needs web apps - dralexmv

I am trying to build my Web App development skills (MEAN stack) and thought that helping a charity create their app would be a nice and fulfilling way of doing this. Only thing is I don&#x27;t really know where to get started: which charities need it, if charities even need one, how to get in contact, ...
======
iamshs
[http://www.postpals.co.uk/](http://www.postpals.co.uk/)

[http://www.sendkidstheworld.com/index.php/kids-
details.html?...](http://www.sendkidstheworld.com/index.php/kids-
details.html?id=343)

How about these sites?

